# Stainless Steel PFS



## InnerTube (Aug 10, 2011)

Made this today using the PFS PDF going around. It is 1/8" (3mm) brushed stainless steel plate.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking piece. What did you use to cut it out?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cool the first one made i think


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

looks really nice mate,i like the clean lines of it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui might hit you up for one of those.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice and that reminds me, why not looking at knife making supply websites? FOr those of you with the tools there is Mokume and stainless Damascus. Along with resin impregnated exotic hardwoods mosaic pins, i have no metal working tools, but a Damascus with mokume PFS or small fork slingshot would be simply awesome.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnificent !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## InnerTube (Aug 10, 2011)

Charles, I have several pieces of metal working equipment including a small metal cutting band saw. I used the band saw to cut the stainless blank.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice. I love the finish


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Glass Bead or Brushed Finish .


----------



## InnerTube (Aug 10, 2011)

I believe it is a 2B. Number 2 brush.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome! could you cut stainless steel with a hacksaw?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

InnerTube said:


> Charles, I have several pieces of metal working equipment including a small metal cutting band saw. I used the band saw to cut the stainless blank.


Thanks. I too have a metal bandsaw. If I can scrounge some stainless of appropriate thickness, I may try one of these just to round out my collection. I like my aluminum one because it is so light. But what the heck ... you can never have too many!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## InnerTube (Aug 10, 2011)

bj000 said:


> awesome! could you cut stainless steel with a hacksaw?


Hacksaw will work. Lots of exercise too.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Keep in mind it make take a long time to cut with a hacksaw or jewelers saw, but its it steel and its gonna last forever heh.

have a look at this stainless damascus http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/832129-Stainless-Damascus-Bear-Claws-and-Panerai-Buckle

there are sooo many patterns you can get and as i said mokume is epic!

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=707&q=mokume&gbv=2&oq=mokume&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2009l2825l0l2983l6l5l0l0l0l0l171l542l2.3l5l0


----------

